#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  fired heaters by bergman

## cesaadi

Assalam o alaikum,



Fired Heaters , Bergman is an excellent text text regarding furnace designing but couldnt find it yet. if any body has this book please share it with others . I do need this book .

thanks 
saadiisSee More: fired heaters by bergman

----------


## babakbj

Dear Friend,
Bergaman texts are not book but 4 papers regarding to furnace design.I will upload them for you.

----------


## cesaadi

respected babakbj,
thanks for correcting me .
i thoght of it as a book or text . plz upload them as soon as u can . . . . .
regards
cesaadi

----------


## MEHTA

Please share with me urgent if also design in excel format.
at mehul2907@gmail.com

----------


## Celestia Chan

Can someone please upload the 4 papers by Bergman? thanks!

----------


## froz

> Can someone please upload the 4 papers by Bergman? thanks!



hello
I've already tried to post a link with berman's papers (not bergman!) but it never appears...
anyway if you are interested send me a mail --> lasworren AT yahoo.it
f

----------


## Celestia Chan

> hello
> I've already tried to post a link with berman's papers (not bergman!) but it never appears...
> anyway if you are interested send me a mail --> lasworren AT yahoo.it
> f



I've sent to an email already. In case you didn't receive it, please send it to my email:
celestia_chan@hotmail.com

thanks!!

----------


## chakri4all

please send it to my email id: allanki.chakradhar@gmail.com

----------


## irian

> I've sent to an email already. In case you didn't receive it, please send it to my email:
> celestia_chan@hotmail.com
> 
> thanks!!



Hello,

I'm also interested in the Bergman articles concerning fired heaters.

Best regards.

irianone@gmail.com

----------


## hbili

If it is possible send me at hbili@yahoo.com.Tnx!

----------


## sandek

would you please share Bergman articles concerning fired heaters at sandek4000@yahoo.co.in

thanks

----------


## vikaschaurasia

[
would you please share Bergman articles concerning fired heaters at vikascha123yahoo.co.in

thanks

----------


## mzafar

Still no upload even after so many years. Please share if any one has Bergman articles..

See More: fired heaters by bergman

----------


## ammadkhan

i would like to have these also
musabammadkhan@hotmail.com

or kindly upload in this thread.

----------


## froz

Ok I try another time:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

f

----------


## XenaviX

thank youu...

----------


## ASG

thanks

----------


## aragorn

Thanks alot

----------


## harish_mee@yahoo.com

Dear Sir,

Please upload Bergman articles on Fired Heaters

----------


## lotus84

can someone give me API 560

----------


## hmehr

would you please share Bergman articles concerning fired heaters at hosein.mehr@gmail.com

thanks a lot

----------

